# Need URGENT help WiFi Adapter not working



## baredee (Dec 30, 2012)

My computer is a high end spec-gaming PC, so I'm sure it is nothing to do with the specs of the computer's hard drive being too low. In fact, I used to use Wireless just fine before, something has happened and I now cannot access the internet without using an Ethernet cable. My WiFi-Share is (Disabled) and if i try to go to 'Mode Choice' to enable it, I get the error pasted below. I need urgent help and have posted this to many forums, Any help would be much appreciated.. :/ 

I am using Win7
(Anything Below Is the Error)

See the end of this message for details on invokingjust-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.************** Exception Text **************System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Configuration system failed to initialize ---> System.Configuration.ConfigurationErrorsException: Root element is missing. (C:\Users\MO\AppData\Local\Giga-Byte_(http___www.gig\WiFiShare.exe_Url_kvgjo4faylg2ezm52hnmvisz25wlvy3k\1.0.1.0\user.config) ---> System.Xml.XmlException: Root element is missing.at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Throw(Exception e)at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ThrowWithoutLineInfo(String res)at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.ParseDocumentContent()at System.Xml.XmlTextReaderImpl.Read()at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()at System.Configuration.XmlUtil..ctor(Stream stream, String name, Boolean readToFirstElement, ConfigurationSchemaErrors schemaErrors)at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.InitConfigFromFile()--- End of inner exception stack trace ---at System.Configuration.ConfigurationSchemaErrors.ThrowIfErrors(Boolean ignoreLocal)at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.ThrowIfParseErrors(ConfigurationSchemaErrors schemaErrors)at System.Configuration.BaseConfigurationRecord.ThrowIfInitErrors()at System.Configuration.ClientConfigurationSystem.OnConfigRemoved(Object sender, InternalConfigEventArgs e)--- End of inner exception stack trace ---at System.Configuration.ConfigurationManager.PrepareConfigSystem()at System.Configuration.ConfigurationManager.RefreshSection(String sectionName)at System.Configuration.ClientSettingsStore.ReadSettings(String sectionName, Boolean isUserScoped)at System.Configuration.LocalFileSettingsProvider.GetPropertyValues(SettingsContext context, SettingsPropertyCollection properties)at System.Configuration.SettingsBase.GetPropertiesFromProvider(SettingsProvider provider)at System.Configuration.SettingsBase.GetPropertyValueByName(String propertyName)at System.Configuration.SettingsBase.get_Item(String propertyName)at System.Configuration.ApplicationSettingsBase.GetPropertyValue(String propertyName)at System.Configuration.ApplicationSettingsBase.get_Item(String propertyName)at VirtualRouterClient.Properties.Settings.get_Mode()at VirtualRouterClient.WiFiScanerWindow.sethostednetwork()at VirtualRouterClient.WiFiScanerWindow.TrayIcon_Menu_ResetRouter(Object sender, EventArgs e)at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.RaiseEvent(Object key, EventArgs e)at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripMenuItem.OnClick(EventArgs e)at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.HandleClick(EventArgs e)at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.HandleMouseUp(MouseEventArgs e)at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.FireEventInteractive(EventArgs e, ToolStripItemEventType met)at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripItem.FireEvent(EventArgs e, ToolStripItemEventType met)at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStrip.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mea)at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripDropDown.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mea)at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStrip.WndProc(Message& m)at System.Windows.Forms.ToolStripDropDown.WndProc(Message& m)at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)************** Loaded Assemblies **************mscorlibAssembly Version: 2.0.0.0Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4984 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll----------------------------------------WiFiShareAssembly Version: 1.0.1.0Win32 Version: 1.0.1.0CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/GIGABYTE/WiFiShare/WiFiShare.exe----------------------------------------Microsoft.VisualBasicAssembly Version: 8.0.0.0Win32 Version: 8.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.VisualBasic/8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll----------------------------------------SystemAssembly Version: 2.0.0.0Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4984 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll----------------------------------------System.Windows.FormsAssembly Version: 2.0.0.0Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4977 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll----------------------------------------System.DrawingAssembly Version: 2.0.0.0Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4980 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll----------------------------------------System.CoreAssembly Version: 3.5.0.0Win32 Version: 3.5.30729.4926 built by: NetFXw7CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/3.5.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll----------------------------------------PresentationFrameworkAssembly Version: 3.0.0.0Win32 Version: 3.0.6920.5005 built by: Win7RTMGDRCodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/PresentationFramework/3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationFramework.dll----------------------------------------WindowsBaseAssembly Version: 3.0.0.0Win32 Version: 3.0.6920.5005 built by: Win7RTMGDRCodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/WindowsBase/3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/WindowsBase.dll----------------------------------------PresentationCoreAssembly Version: 3.0.0.0Win32 Version: 3.0.6920.5005 built by: Win7RTMGDRCodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_32/PresentationCore/3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationCore.dll----------------------------------------System.Runtime.RemotingAssembly Version: 2.0.0.0Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Remoting/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Remoting.dll----------------------------------------System.ConfigurationAssembly Version: 2.0.0.0Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll----------------------------------------System.XmlAssembly Version: 2.0.0.0Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll----------------------------------------System.ServiceModelAssembly Version: 3.0.0.0Win32 Version: 3.0.4506.4926 (NetFXw7.030729-4900)CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.ServiceModel/3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.ServiceModel.dll----------------------------------------SMDiagnosticsAssembly Version: 3.0.0.0Win32 Version: 3.0.4506.4926 (NetFXw7.030729-4900)CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/SMDiagnostics/3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/SMDiagnostics.dll----------------------------------------System.Runtime.SerializationAssembly Version: 3.0.0.0Win32 Version: 3.0.4506.4926 (NetFXw7.030729-4900)CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Serialization/3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Serialization.dll----------------------------------------System.WebAssembly Version: 2.0.0.0Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4971 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900)CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_32/System.Web/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Web.dll----------------------------------------System.WorkflowServicesAssembly Version: 3.5.0.0Win32 Version: 3.5.594.4926CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.WorkflowServices/3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.WorkflowServices.dll----------------------------------------System.ServiceModel.WebAssembly Version: 3.5.0.0Win32 Version: 3.5.594.4926CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.ServiceModel.Web/3.5.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/System.ServiceModel.Web.dll----------------------------------------Microsoft.VisualStudio.Diagnostics.ServiceModelSinkAssembly Version: 3.0.0.0Win32 Version: 11.0.50727.1CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.VisualStudio.Diagnostics.ServiceModelSink/3.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualStudio.Diagnostics.ServiceModelSink.dll----------------------------------------System.IdentityModelAssembly Version: 3.0.0.0Win32 Version: 3.0.4506.4926 (NetFXw7.030729-4900)CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.IdentityModel/3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.IdentityModel.dll----------------------------------------System.IdentityModel.SelectorsAssembly Version: 3.0.0.0Win32 Version: 3.0.4506.4926CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.IdentityModel.Selectors/3.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll----------------------------------------ManagedWifiAssembly Version: 1.0.0.0Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0CodeBase: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/GIGABYTE/WiFiShare/ManagedWifi.DLL----------------------------------------PresentationFramework.AeroAssembly Version: 3.0.0.0Win32 Version: 3.0.6920.4902 built by: NetFXw7CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/PresentationFramework.Aero/3.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35/PresentationFramework.Aero.dll----------------------------------------************** JIT Debugging **************To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for thisapplication or computer (machine.config) must have thejitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.The application must also be compiled with debuggingenabled.For example:<configuration><system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" /></configuration>When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exceptionwill be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computerrather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 30, 2012)

What wireless adapter do you have?  Have you tried uninstalling the adapter and software and try reinstalling it?  Have you tried it on a different machine to make sure the adapter didn't stop working on you?


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Dec 30, 2012)

Use the OS to configure it, instead of the software it comes with?
If not, you can pick good Wifi Adapters up cheaply... Like here!


----------



## baredee (Dec 30, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> What wireless adapter do you have?  Have you tried uninstalling the adapter and software and try reinstalling it?  Have you tried it on a different machine to make sure the adapter didn't stop working on you?



Yeah, I have done that using the CD. And My adapter is an 'Atheros AR1111 WB-EG Wireless Network Adapter'.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 30, 2012)

Do not use the cd.  Go directly to the manufacturers website to get the latest driver for it.  

Actually go here.

http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=68&system=5

click on the green click for download box at the bottom.  The first one you come to is the latest version, the farther you go down, the older version it goes.


----------



## baredee (Dec 30, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> Do not use the cd.  Go directly to the manufacturers website to get the latest driver for it.
> 
> Actually go here.
> 
> ...



Thank you, i'll download the drivers from there and see if it makes any difference, ill comment in a moment.


----------



## baredee (Dec 30, 2012)

I have visited the site but that program costs money which i am not willing to pay. Which is unfortunate for me, is there another way to go about this which does not include paying money for software?


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 30, 2012)

No money is required to download the driver.  You must have clicked on something else.


----------



## baredee (Dec 30, 2012)

any way you could assist me in a different way? im having some difficulties, i've downloaded a zipped folder with some files and do not know what to do with them.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 30, 2012)

Unzip the folder, go into device manager and right click on the wireless device and click on update driver.  Direct the update to the folder where those files are and it will update the driver.


----------



## baredee (Dec 30, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> Unzip the folder, go into device manager and right click on the wireless device and click on update driver.  Direct the update to the folder where those files are and it will update the driver.



Something else has happened. I went to device manager and uninstalled the Wireless adapter, hoping I could re-install it with the link you provided. But it went wrong, after i un-installed it. I can no more see wireless connections, I still can't use wireless connection, and not my computer ONLY works with ethernet, whereas before, i could see the wireless ones but just not connect to them. How do I _at least_ bring it back to how it was. I tried installing the driver from the CD to bring it back into the device manager list but it doesn't show up.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 30, 2012)

Go back into device manager and find the entry that needs the driver installed, should say unknown device with yellow icon on it.  Again, point the driver update to the folder with the files in it.


----------



## Sib (May 3, 2014)

Well this is quite far from urgent help, but I'm posting in case someone running into the same issue finds it 

So, today I just had the same issue: my Wifi share installation was working well, and all of a sudden the same error message as yours started appearing.

I tried reinstalling both the .net framework and the Wifi share utility several times to no avail. Then after paying more attention to the error message, we discovered it points that the file in the following route is missing:

_C:\Users\YourName\AppData\Local\Giga-Byte_(http___www.gig\WiFiShare.exe_Url_blahblahblah\1.0.1.0\user.config_


After visiting that route, I found that * the file was there, but it was blank! So all you need to do is delete or rename it so the program doesn't find it and generates a new one. * If it doesn't work, try rebooting before opening Wifi share again.

I'm not sure about this, but I think this happens if you run Ccleaner or a similar maintenance program because they tend to delete these kinds of program files. At least, I think that's what happened to me. So if you want to keep using them, just make sure to add the route to the exception list. In case it's not that what's causing it but something else, at least you'll know how to easily fix it while you figure it out. 

Hope it helps anyone!


----------

